# Kredit ohne Schufa



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 Oktober 2014)

Aus aktuellem Anlass, weil auch immer mehr Ad-Sense-Werbung auf Verbraucherschutz- und Antiabzockportalen geschaltet wird, will ich auf die aggressive Werbung einer "Kredit-ohne-Schufa"-Mafia aufmerksam machen. Die nachfolgende Werbeanzeige auf CB leitet aktuell auf einen Anbieter M...a weiter, der ebenfalls "Kredite ohne Schufa" oder "Kredite ohne Bonitätsprüfung" bewirbt und angeblich auch anbietet: 



 

Um es mal in aller Deutlichkeit zu sagen: 

*DAS GIBT ES NICHT, DAS GAB ES NOCH NIE und DAS WIRD ES AUCH NIE GEBEN!*

Hirn bitte vor Anklicken einschalten: wer würde einem Wildfremden Geld leihen, ohne irgend einen Anhaltspunkt für dessen Zahlungsfähig- oder Zahlungswilligkeit zu haben? Antwort: Niemand!

Leider wird hier mit der Not von Menschen, die ohnehin schon nichts haben, Geschäft gemacht, um ihnen die letzten Groschen noch zu rauben. Tests der Verbraucherzentralen ergaben, dass allenfalls eine Alibiquote von < 1 % einen "Kredit-ohne-Schufa" erhalten hat, also Lottospielen noch erfolgversprechender ist!

Was passiert, wenn ich draufklicke? Ganz einfach, es wird vorgegaukelt, man könne diesen schufafreien Kredit vermitteln (sic!) Der tatsächliche Kreditgeber wird nebulös als eine Schweizer Bank o.ä. bezeichnet, als ob Schweizer Banken sich auf Geschäft mit Leuten werfen würde, die im Inland keinen Kredit mehr bekommen.

Die Anfragen werden gesammelt und gebündelt bearbeitet um dann so rasch wie möglich den Besuch eines Vertreters zu organisieren. Das "Opfer" soll ja nicht zum Nachdenken oder Informieren kommen. Der Vertreter prügelt dann allerlei sinnlose "Produkte" wie z.B. einen VL-Vertrag, Schweizer Bankkonto, Versicherung o.ä. über. Nach Ablauf der Widerspruchsfrist kommt dann die nette Absage des Kredits, während das "Opfer" insgesamt ca. EUR 350 bereits gelatzt hat.


----------



## Heiko (27 Oktober 2014)

Ich lasse das mal bewusst hier als Diskussionpunkt stehen.

Grundsätzlich nehmen wir solche Werbung raus, sobald wir sie sehen. Was ich dazu aber brauche ist kein Screenshot, sondern den Ziel-Link der Werbung (am besten per PN). Dann sperre ich die.

Und weil das Thema wirklich interessant ist, lassen wir den Thread hier als Teaser für eine Diskussion über schufafreie Kredite stehen.


----------



## Teleton (28 Oktober 2014)

Häufig wird auch statt eines Vertreterbesuchs per Nachnahme eine sog "Finanzsanierung" verscherbelt. Den Betroffenen wird duch geschickte Wortklaubereien vorgespiegelt einen Kredit zu erhalten, tatsächlich bedeutet Finanzsanierung nur : Ich sammle Dein Geld ein und leite es (nach Abzug einer Provision) an Deine Gläubiger weiter. Wertloser Schrott also. Für die Vermittlung des Vertrages fällt eine Provision an die bei Zusendung der Unterlagen per Nachnahme zu zahlen ist. Dazu werden noch ein paar Versicherungen aufgedrückt.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (28 Oktober 2014)

ja ja, daran merkt man ja auch die mafiöse Struktur der Bande, denn die vielen vielen gleichartigen Werbeanzeigen verlinken auf die vielen vielen Fänger-URLs... aktuell isses http://w*w.derkredit.de/index.php (link entschärft), was aber anzeigt, dass die Branche letztlich eine zusammenhängende Struktur abbildet.

Es hat ja einen Grund, warum die "Ohne-Schufa-Kreditlinge" ihre Zieldomains hinter den gleichartigen Werbeanzeigen verbergen... so kann man den Einzelsperrungen halt vorbeugen...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (28 Oktober 2014)

Gibt noch einen anderen, dessen Angebot man bestenfalls als Abzockversuch bezeichnen könnte.... (wer schon mit den angeblichen Zusammenhängen von Goldpreis mit Aktienmarkt wirbt, oder das englischen "put" für Verkauf nicht richtig ausspricht (triple facepalm), der gibt ja bereits in der Werbung zu, keine, aber absolut keine Ahnung zu haben!)


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (28 Oktober 2014)

Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber die Werbung von den "ohne-Schufa-Kreditlingen" nimmt überhand. Hier hat der Wolf das Schafsfell übergeworfen und bewirbt eine Domain, die sich vorgeblich gegen online-Abzocke richtet. Tatsächlich dient diese Webseite aber als gemeinschaftlich genutztes Portal für mehrere "ohne-Schufa-Kreditlinge". 

(Habe beobachtet, dass aber auch "seriöse" Anbieter teilweise diese Werbeanzeigen buchen, vielleicht sollte man die "Seriösen" auf die Vermengung aufmerksam machen?)


----------



## BenTigger (28 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Dirk,

*Nochmal für dich: Bilder alleine bringen nichts, kopiere den LINK hinter dem Bild und sende den an Heiko, er kann die dann für die Zukunft bei uns Sperren, damit sie nicht mehr hier erscheinen...*


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (28 Oktober 2014)

*Hallo Ben, beim obigen Screenshot ist die beworbene Domain in der Werbung enthalten...*


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2014)

Es geht NICHT um die Domain.
Ein solcher Adsenslink den Heiko braucht sieht so aus:



> http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/aclk?sa=L&ai=CbP2bnSkHUerrMcLd_Aas0oFQ2p36ogL6uvmvLsCNtwEQAiDk8pACKARQ3KbKq_v_____AWCVwoWCmAfIAQGpApJvqdhOk7Y-qAMByAPfBKoEnQFP0D-2GMf3fSyrqw4tvCiXM2HdYk4vupkYYMToB4CDUEqwtEsOsoEyT3XVB2ESE66mlpuFS-V1rHB5nBeG6EYMbUQe346_f1X99FEaaZ__Pg6wdZw6P_k-VrihXqyee0BRQvIji6ozVP4Md5kSatWVVG91uaJKdH1N7ZtOWoPZ-wE1ED532ixl04vCsTEe5I16xS7XskfOm_yYZHvcgAey7sQi&num=2&sig=AOD64_0rMEUNFTa6oY0IWSSDe78IB66tXw&client=ca-pub-4277994037699618&adurl=http://kreditohneauskunft.wordpress.com/kreditantrag/



Um den Link so darzustellen mußt Du die Tags <plain> und </plain> verwenden (mit eckigen Klammern)


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2014)

Zu dem Thema der Abzocke rund um Kreditvermittlungen gibt es bei Antispam einen ausführlichen Artikel.

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Easy-Sofort-Kredit_ohne_Schufa-Auskunft

Es gibt mehrere einschlägig bekannte Banden.

Die wichtigsten:


Die Vorderpfälzer Abzocker rund um m...a, D...P, De... Kredit und so weiter, eng verbandelt mit der sattsam bekannten Vorderpfälzer Inkasso- und Vollstreckungs-Schaukel. Bei denen muss man extrem wegen der Mahnbescheide aufpassen.
Dann ein Konglomerat, dass ich immer "Bonbonkredit" nenne. Ähnliche Gebührenabzocke.

Dann die Ahlener Finanz-Schmierfinken, die angeblich "Schweizer Kredite" aus "Luzern, Ascona, Lugano oder Bern" anbieten. Das sind auch die, welche wie von Teleton beschrieben "Finanzsanierungen" verkaufen. Die Bande sitzt aber im westfälischen Ahlen und hat mit der Schweiz überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Das sind die größten drei Vermittler-Landplagen. Professionell durchorganisiert, skrupellos, aalglatt und durchtrieben bis zum Hinterletzten.

Wen das Thema interessiert, der sollte sich auch mal unbedingt die im Antispam-Artikel verlinkte Studie von Prof. Dr. Grote im Auftrag der Schufa durchlesen.

http://www.schufa.de/media/teampres...frei/gutachten-schufa-freie-kredite-grote.pdf

Die haben die Vermittlungsabzocke statistisch analysiert und gefunden, dass zu 98 Prozent Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Kredite vergeben werden, sondern nur Gebühren abgezockt oder schwachsinnige Finanzsanierungen oder Versicherungen vertickert werden.

Nur zu 2 Prozent Wahrscheinlichkeit gibt es einen Kredit, aber dann auch nur nach Schufa-Abfrage (obwohl das von den Anbietern dementiert wird...), und zu extrem teuren Konditionen.

Einen Kredit ohne Schufa-Abfrage zu fairen Konditionen gibt es de facto nicht.

Diese Abzocker haben sich natürlich besonders auf die Zielgruppe der prekären, hilflosen, überschuldeten Zeitgenossen kapriziert. Arbeitslose, Hartz-IV-ler, alleinerziehende Muttis etc. Die sind das gefundene Fressen für die Aasgeier.

Und die Justiz tut überhaupt nichts.

Ich erinnere da nur mal an die Glanzleistung des LG Frankenthal, die haben schon in den 90-er Jahren ein Verfahren wegen Betrugs bei der Kreditvermittlung elegant in die Verjährung rasseln lassen und vom OLG Zweibrücken dann die Watsche kassiert.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Oktober 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ich erinnere da nur mal an die Glanzleistung des LG Frankenthal, die haben schon in den 90-er Jahren ein Verfahren wegen Betrugs bei der Kreditvermittlung elegant in die Verjährung rasseln lassen und vom OLG Zweibrücken dann die Watsche kassiert.


Man weiss ja:

In Frankenthal, in Frankenthal,
verjährt so einiges manches Mal....

Der Vorgänger der jetzigen Landgerichtspräsidentin ging ja gegen die Vorderpfälzer Inkasso- und Vollstreckungs-Schaukel aus nachfolgendem Grund nicht vor:


> W. T., Präsident des Landgerichts Frankenthal: „Ich kann ja nicht frei von der Leber weg hier irgend etwas verbieten, sondern ich muss ja immer vor dem Hintergrund handeln, dass das gerichtlich überprüft wird. Und der Steuerzahler würde wahrscheinlich wenig Verständnis haben, wenn ich hier eine Untersagungsverfügung machen würde bei der UGV, die ja immerhin, ich glaube, über 70 Arbeitsplätze hat. Ein Riesen-Ausfall entstünde, der dann anschließend im Zuge des Schadenersatzes vom Land erstattet werden müsste“.


ohje ohje.....


----------

